# Amrit Sanchar Preparation Course



## Ishna (Jun 20, 2013)

If there was an amrit sanchar preparation course, or a pre-amritdhari lifestyle course, what do you think it might contain?

Do you think candidates should have some basic (or maybe even not so basic) knowledge of Sikhi before requesting khande di pahul?  If so, what would it cover?

If there is already something like this, where might one find it?

Or, do you think there shouldn't be anything like this, and if so, why?

Thanks kindly.


----------



## Harry Haller (Jun 20, 2013)

I think the general consensus is just jump in and let the Amrit work its magic, personally, I think there should be a tick box of things you understand and not just blindly follow, but then again, there is so much mysticism and ritual in most Gurdwaras, I think anything pragmatic and realistic is not going to be embraced. 

You are asking a pragmatic and realistic question, as you often do, you are asking why the emperor has no clothes, I wish all people considering Amrit did it as seriously as you, instead of just jumping in and waiting for the magic to happen. 

I think it is an excellent idea.


----------



## SaintSoldier1699 (Jun 20, 2013)

Having had the opportunity to experience the Amrit Sanchar from both sides I can imagine the preparation course would be very helpful, but very challenging.  The typical Punjabi (speaking about the majority who take Amrit di Paul) have a vendetta against long administrative processes!  Usually just turn up and make the decision and want to go through with it, or there are those in smaller numbers contemplate, take steps to learn before committing.

But yes most questions are typical in regards to diet, daily practice, do's and don't, so at least the devotee would understand what they are signing up to and have an opportunity to ask questions, and to offer them resources to self learn.  Would definitely make the process more slicker.

Similarly the same vendetta works in weddings! Call up... book a day... show up... pay the $$$'s everyone's happy.  I was intrigued with Church weddings and how they have an established process from what I have heard, meetings with the priest, explanation of marriage and confirming commitment and a practice run.  Introducing these to the Gurdwara's would have everyone in uproar lol


----------



## Ishna (Jun 20, 2013)

Ooohhh, thanks SaintSoldier Ji, I never even considered the cultural factor.  Hmmmm, interesting.  :interestedkudi:

Ultimately its horses for courses isn't it?  Some prefer slow and steady, others like structure and order.


----------



## linzer (Jun 20, 2013)

Have you read "the Turban and the Sword" by Trilochan Singh. Though I don't see eye to eye with all of his ideas of sikhi, his description Amrit is on one hand very mystical on the other very practical. He recommends not jumping in but instead living like an Amritdhari for a least two years before taking Amrit.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Ishna said:


> If there was an amrit sanchar preparation course, or a pre-amritdhari lifestyle course, what do you think it might contain?
> 
> Do you think candidates should have some basic (or maybe even not so basic) knowledge of Sikhi before requesting khande di pahul?  If so, what would it cover?
> 
> ...



Ishna ji,

Guru Fateh.

You read my mind. I have been trying in our two Gurdwaras here for years to have 2 kinds of courses.

1. Pre- Amrit Sanchar course
2. Pre- Lavan Wedding ceremony course.

I have volunteered my services in both, but to deaf years. These courses are of utter importance to all. There should be even remedial courses as a revision, especially for #1 in order to keep on having the balancing act till it becomes are second nature.

Sad to say that some people just want to take a dip in the mechanical rituals rather than relishing the real stuff from the Amrit Sarover of Gurbani.

It is also unfortunate to notice that our Gurdwaras are becoming tanning salons where "the beach goers" flock to.

Regards

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Ishna (Aug 11, 2013)

Ok so what kind of things should the budding Amritdhari have an understanding and practice of, do you think?

Basic understanding of Sikh history from pre-Guru Nanak to today - which parts in particular?
Basic understanding of nitnem bania - what they mean, where they're from, and why they're there
Basic understanding of bana
Basic understanding of core Sikh concepts - Naam, hukam, shabad, Guru/Sikh relationship
Basic understanding of SGPC SRM and related practices
Practice of living per Gurbani - this could be a course all by itself!  If it were a book it would be Part 2 all by itself.

Is this the measure of just how Sikh you have to be to be confident in representing the Khalsa?


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 12, 2013)

Perhaps it could be modeled after Sidak, the Leadership program for young adults, from the Sikh Research Institute. It is themed around Faith, Courage and Discipline. Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji, Bhai Gurdas and Bahi Nand Lal are keystone resources.

There are 3 tracks and they do cover the kinds of things commitment to Sikhi would suggest.

They probably also have lesson plans.

http://www.sikhri.org/download/Sidak_flyer-2013 (1).pdf?inlin


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Aug 12, 2013)

I think the idea is that Amrit is a promise.  If everyone waited until they thought they were 100% 'ready' to do it, then nobody would ever do it because we are our own worst critics and we see fault whenever we look at ourselves. Waheguru Ji KNOWS we are not perfect... I think a course may be good, as long as people don't think that once they graduate they are now perfect Sikhs because of the course... and I can see people thinking that and letting ego get int he way.  

I think part of the beauty of Amrit is that it will affect each person differently... I agree people should start adopting the 5 k's prior to, so it's not all 5 at once.  Makes it much easier... the only k I am missing now is the kirpan. Since I am not yet wearing a dastar all the time, as a woman I have another good spot to tuck my kanga away   you should know the 'secret' spot I am talking about being a female... lol.  

As for the questions below: 

Basic understanding of Sikh history from pre-Guru Nanak to today... good to know! (Mai Bhago Ji is my hero   I am in the military so....) 

Basic understanding of nitnem bania - what they mean, where they're from, and why they're there... different people get different meanings from gurbani, depending on how they interpret it (and that's the beauty of it!).  So one person's interpreation would not be good to teach as if that is the only interpretation. 

Rest are ok IMO. 




Ishna said:


> Ok so what kind of things should the budding Amritdhari have an understanding and practice of, do you think?
> 
> Basic understanding of Sikh history from pre-Guru Nanak to today - which parts in particular?
> Basic understanding of nitnem bania - what they mean, where they're from, and why they're there
> ...


----------

